# Download Your Countdown Clock Here.....



## slukasiewski

Days, minutes, hours until Obama leaves office. 

Great for the desktop!!!

Download Countdown Until Obama Leaves Office 1.1 Free - A Dashboard widget that lets you keep track of the days you have to wait until Barack Obama will leave office - Softpedia


----------

